# Liquid fertilizer?



## Small Farmer (Jul 10, 2012)

With the price of granular fertilizer going out the roof, and chicken litter getting hard to get. Anyone use liquid fertilizer on Bahia hay field ? I have about 20 acres I cut and try to keep it fertilized. Usually using chicken litter, but having trouble getting that now. I’m in south west Louisiana. If anyone is using Liquid please let me know what kind , where to get it, and how you think it’s working out for you.

thanks


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

For straight up N I have used ammonia, epsom salts and dish detergent in a sprayer in the fields. I don't recall the exact recipe, but I have literally watched the grass grow during a light rain soon after applying it. It should be OK for hay too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Locally liquid fertilizer costs what dry does, plus the extra cost of trucking all the water. About a 30-50% premium per unit of nutrients.


----------

